# "It's just a fish..."



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

Does anyone else get that phrase from people? My roommate [and best friend] says this to me all the time about Admiral Finns. [Simply because I have to keep buying stuff for him... he can be such a sick little boy] It's as if she doesn't want me to take proper care of him! 

This phrase just drives me crazy! Fish are pets like a cat or a dog, so I don't see why people think they're so expendable or easily thrown away. :shake:

I once had a fantail goldfish for about a day or two and he mysteriously died on me [no sign of illness] and I cried almost all day about it. I don't understand how some people can be so insensitive about our fish babies.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm the same way. I don't understand how anyone can be a Wildcat fan. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

Hah... I'm a Wildcat fan- I assume you're a Cardinals fan? [judging by the fact that you, also, are from Louisville]


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I will cry for a few hours, and then feel bad for the next day if one of my fishies die. I don't cry for days and days like I would if one of my dogs died. I just can't get as close to a fish as a dog or a cat. I still treat them with care and spend money on them if needed. I don't just assume they will die if something goes wrong either.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't see how anyone can be a Wildcat OR a Cardinal fan. lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't even know what Wildcats or Cardinals are, lol.

I cry when I lose a fish, too. i agree with Noko though, I'd be a lot worse off if my cat died. I love my fish, though, so it annoys me when people say things like that. I bought the fish, so of course I'm going to take care of it and give it what it deserves.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Kentucky basketball. lol


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

[It's a local thing- rivalry between the two major Universities. We're basketball people here in KY]
And I suppose what I really meant is just that I hate it when people say things that way. Yeah, I still get really sad thinking about my past dogs or cats, but I can't say I feel the same about fish. 
I just hate it when people know that there may be something wrong with a fish and yet let it go to die or just flush it because it's not acting normal. I know the life expectancy of a fish can be a couple of years, not just a couple of months, and I'd like to see the fish live that long. 
I just spent $10.58 on more medicine for AF because he apparently was infected with more things than I thought... [bought him from Wal-Mart so there's no real surprise that he an some sort of illness]


----------



## Emmilyy (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh i understand completely how you feel! I'm not going to lie and say that *I* myself get super upset when one of my fish dies, even though i do get sad, but i can understand how other people can! 

I get "Its just a bird" about my parrot all the time. She may be 'just a bird' but i like her awhile lot more than some of the people who say that too me! You're right - most people do the absalute minimum the need to care for a pet - and don't understand why some of us go out of our ways to make sure they get the best care possible!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Some people just don't get attached to animals the way we do. To them, fish aren't living, breathing beings like a dog or cat.


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

I know what you mean, its frustrating when people have that kind of mindset about fish. They're living animals and bettas are especially cute..so attachment is easy with these guys. 

The thing that really disgusts me is seeing Walmart bettas in cups with 1 inch of dirty water..most likely because those that work there think 'they're just fish.'


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

I used to hear that from my boyfriend.. he even picked on me for giving them names.

Now he has two oscars, Griffin and Detroit LOL!He named them after towns he used to work in.


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

kpullen89, I agree. We told the Wal-Mart in my town about a betta that had literally an inch of water in its "tank" [I assume they think they can live safely in that!] and another that had absolutely filthy water- my dad thought it was dead, but I showed him that it was following my finger around a little.. poor baby. [I couldn't take any because we can't afford to buy everything a second time, considering the fact that I have it all with me in Richmond]

I don't know why it bothers me so much, but I swear I have to hear it everyday from my roommate and it drives me crazy. He's my baby [as I call all of my pets- at home my mother refers to me as "mama" to my cat] and I'm only trying to take care of him, no matter if he has cost me about $100 by now! [sadly]


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I used to live close to Detroit. 

I've had a friend tease me about naming my fish, too. He said there wasn't any point in naming a fish since it was just a fish. :roll:


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

What's the fun in having an unnamed fish? Granted, I rarely call Admiral Finns by his name- it's usually "buddy" or "bettar" [I haven't called him that in a while, but I did..]


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

my boyfriend used to be like that....he used to get made everytime i came home i came with a new fish....and he used to make fun of me for being on here so much....he calls it "fishspace" lol...but since he got his tank he is the one coming home with fish all the time and when something isnt right with one of his fish or tanks he asks me to get on here and post for some help lol


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

I think a lot of people are that way. They have to experience it before they can know how it feels. Glad to see he changed his ways


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I know! I get that alot with dogs, birds, lizards, cats, ferrits, rabits, and all other homeless animals I work with too. People just don't think of them as live beings. That is the reason people can eat meat. They like to think that the food they are eating didn't feel pain or suffering. Thet it was just there.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Well I eat meat and I feel for animals. I just like to eat meat. It's good. God put animals on Earth for people to eat, or he wouldn't had made us omnivores. I still feel for animals... I'm not a beast. 

And yes, I get annoyed when people say "it's just a fish" Because my fish are my babies. I cried when mine died, but it wasn't more than 10 minutes.


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

I have to agree with nochoramet. I eat meat- although I wouldn't eat things that people consider pets. [yes, I know people consider chickens, pigs and cows as pets, but not the normal household pet] I don't have anything against vegans or vegetarians, I just can't be one.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

i dont cry i dunno why i only cried when jojo died but i got over it in like 5 min =)


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I couldn't become a vegetarian or vegan. I do have respect for the animals who provide me with food. I don't just eat some meat and think nothing about it. One time I almost cried because I though about how the animal I was eating was at one time a living breathing thing. I do have my vegetarian moments though. I was eating vegetarian bacon every morning before I ran out the other day. Best stuff ever if I do say so myself.

I feel like as long as you respect what you eat, you are already doing a little bit better than the people who take stuff like food as granted. 

I cry when one of the fish I was attached to die. When I have a neon tetra die, I just think to myself what a good fishy it was. Since I have had so many neon tetras, I can't really get too sad over one.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

nochoramet said:


> Well I eat meat and I feel for animals. I just like to eat meat. It's good. God put animals on Earth for people to eat, or he wouldn't had made us omnivores. I still feel for animals... I'm not a beast.
> 
> And yes, I get annoyed when people say "it's just a fish" Because my fish are my babies. I cried when mine died, but it wasn't more than 10 minutes.


Exactly.  I totally agree. Not to mention meat is extremely healthy for you. FULL of good stuff. 

I have nothing against Vegans and vegetarians though, I could just never be one.

I don't eat meat from factory farms though. I find it disgusting and I don't support that.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't think I can live without beef, personally. I think i could be a vegetarian though if I really wanted to, since I don't eat pork and I don't like seafood....but I would reeeeally miss my beef. Lamb too. Lol.

I think that's a wrong generalization. Of course I feel for the animals, but on the other hand, I'm a human and meat is part of my diet. Animals get killed and eaten every day by other species too.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Animals do get killed and eaten every day but they live in the wild and it is natural while 98% of human food comes from factory farms where animals are placed into tiny crates their whole lives given steriods so there will be more milk or eggs, then slaughtered.... its not really the same....


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I never did say it was the same, did I? But animals will all die eventually. Imo it would be more cruel to kill and animal or have it die and throw the body away. Might as well put it to use.


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

:/ I'm certainly not one who likes to support animal cruelty like that, but we have to be stingy with our money, so I'm sure I'm not eating non-factory meat. 
[I think it's funny how off-subject this is! lol]


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

veganchick said:


> I know! I get that alot with dogs, birds, lizards, cats, ferrits, rabits, and all other homeless animals I work with too. People just don't think of them as live beings. That is the reason people can eat meat. They like to think that the food they are eating didn't feel pain or suffering. Thet it was just there.


I don't think people are capable of eating meat because they don't think of animals as living beings. But I'm just a good ole country girl and I've grown us watching livestock being raised and slaughtered. All animals we had were always treated with respect and well taken care of. Not trying to be rude but that is sort of a close minded comment. We all feel differently about things but that doesn't make anyone right or wrong.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I eat meat and I never really think about the fact that it was once a living being.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I think that there is nothing wrong with eating meat. My thing is, (I'm a Christian so I hope no one jumps on me) God put these animals on Earth for humans to eat. That is their purpose. No, I don't support the cruelty that animals go though to get on my plate, but it's there, I'm going to eat it. It doesn't bother me whatsoever. I couldn't eat fish though, for the reason it's icky...haha. I'm not going to shun meat because it was once a living, breathing animal. Dog food is made of meat, are you going to starve your doggies? Or kitties? Bettas even eat meat (if you consider flies and such living things), that doesn't mean we should starve them because God made them carnivores. There is a balance on Earth that needs to be kept, the predator/prey relationship, and therefore, I shall eat my meat.

Sorry for the rant haha I'm in an argumentative mood today.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree nochorame,t that just because you eat meat doesn't mean that you support cruel practices.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you DQ. To get back on the original topic, they aren't "just fish" to fish lovers. But there is a line between people who eat meat and people that are cruel to animals.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

FancyFins said:


> I don't think people are capable of eating meat because they don't think of animals as living beings. But I'm just a good ole country girl and I've grown us watching livestock being raised and slaughtered. All animals we had were always treated with respect and well taken care of. Not trying to be rude but that is sort of a close minded comment. We all feel differently about things but that doesn't make anyone right or wrong.


No I think it is awesome that there are people like you who raise animals in such humane ways, but I have just viseted a facilility that made me decide to never again eat meat. And I don't beleive that God wants us to eat animals (I did a 30 page single spaced research paper on Religion and veganism and my Christain English teacher is now a vegetarian!) but I don't think I can go any deeper into that topic without getting into trouble with forum rules or anything.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I agree nochorame,t that just because you eat meat doesn't mean that you support cruel practices.


I beg to differ because EVERY time that you eat meat you are eating an animal whos life has been ended early just so that you can eat him/her. If they died naturally it would be totally diff.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

well anyway my origanal point was that there are many levels of what people consider animals who are living breating, feel pain, feel joy, ect..... Sorry I got everyone fired up and off topic :/


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Well I really just want to ask one thing, what did God put animals on earth for then? Why did he make the predator/prey relationship? Why did he make us able to eat meat? And in the Bible, there are specific verses that say the meat you can eat. That's all I have to say on the topic, I just think that it's generalization to say we don't care about animals just because we eat meat. The animal would die either way, so it doesn't matter whether we eat it or let it get old and die and be eaten anyways.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

But I'm sorry if I offended anyone or went against the rules. 

Back to the "it's just a fish..." topic, anyone?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

nochoramet said:


> Well I really just want to ask one thing, what did God put animals on earth for then? Why did he make the predator/prey relationship? Why did he make us able to eat meat? And in the Bible, there are specific verses that say the meat you can eat. That's all I have to say on the topic, I just think that it's generalization to say we don't care about animals just because we eat meat. The animal would die either way, so it doesn't matter whether we eat it or let it get old and die and be eaten anyways.


Pm me and I'll send you my essay


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

It would seem every time I bring this subject up it always goes back to being vegetarian when really it has nothing to do with it, lol...


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol. I like fish. we all do. we will leave it at tht


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

My mom said that all the time! it drives me crazy


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

it dosent matter what kind of creature it is if its my pet im in tears my bf thinks im crazy but its just you spend so much time with them for christ sakes most of them have breakfast with you every morning your bound to get attached especially when theyre so excited to see you every morning theyre the lil friend whos always their im a big animal/fish softy i even cried when i saw babe 2 and the goldfish fell outa his bowl lol


----------



## reaperss06 (Jan 31, 2010)

I honestly will admit I used to be that way too, until I actually got one, thanks to my GF. She got him for me and well I grew attached, it helped also that he was always in my site, cuz he was near my computer. So yeah I know some people could care less even when they have a fish.

Heres a thought if you know the person who says that has a cat or dog that they are attached to, say back "it's just a dog/cat" see how they react.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a neighbor that has a dog and she always says it's just a dog.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Nobody else can tell me that phrase. Oh, I have good reasons to keep their mouths shut.:wink2:


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, my dad always tells me Smokey is "just a cat" too.


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh, I have reminded others of the "well, it's just a dog/cat" thing, too. And all I got was that "dogs and cats have better ability to show their emotions, therefore you can tell if they're sad or whatever. I can't tell if a fish is in pain or not, so I don't care" 
It was a heartless thing to say. I love all of my pets [we have about 7-8 cats and a dog back home- Admiral Finns stays with me at college] equally, it just really makes me angry to hear things like that. It's sad that people can't really understand how we feel until they have one of their own.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

People who have never been around fish have no idea how much fun they are or how smart they can be. I think fish are a lot smarter than we give them credit for.Before I got my first betta I thought fish were boring. Boy, was I WRONG!! lol People also don't know that many fish have personalities, especially bettas. I miss seeing my little Rusty under his bridge.


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

Aw, I'm so sorry for your loss of Rusty. 
Bettas are definitely more entertaining than other fish I have seen! When we had goldfish, I didn't really pay too much attention to them aside from feeding them [my parents cleaned their tank]. But I can't stop looking over at my little boy swimming around blowing bubbles and everything. They're just too much fun!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

xgoingdownx said:


> Aw, I'm so sorry for your loss of Rusty.
> Bettas are definitely more entertaining than other fish I have seen! When we had goldfish, I didn't really pay too much attention to them aside from feeding them [my parents cleaned their tank]. But I can't stop looking over at my little boy swimming around blowing bubbles and everything. They're just too much fun!


Thank you. Some of the things they do are so funny! I get a lot of joy out of mine.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

They are definantly Not Just a Fish.
They are a living, breathing, eating thing I think its just cuz people go fishing all the time.

Also because they dont take as much care as a dog or cat.

Gotta go.


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

I hate that! I get upset when a fish of mine dies, I cry for a little while though I don't cry as much as I do when I lose one of my dogs. :-/ Still pisses me off when people say that though.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Agreed!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

if someone has a different type of animal or a child, I'd be tempted to go, "it's just ((whichever animal they have))" or "it's just a child." but I would probably not, since I don't like conflicts, but it would irk me. Just cus THEY don't like a certain animal for a pet doesn't mean it gives them the right to insult you for yours.

~TPF


----------



## orangeziggy (Mar 31, 2010)

tell me about it! fish are alive and they need care just like other pets.that saying "it's just a fish" bothers me so much. I cried when I lost my female betta, Ziggy.


----------



## Katlyn023 (Apr 3, 2010)

About a week ago I was one of those "It's just a fish" people. 
I decided to get a betta. At first I bought one of those small "betta bowls" that are for little office desks. But the minute I put Jenkins in that bowl I felt bad. So I went out and bought him a tank, and then some more plants, and then a heater, and so on. 
Now he's my little buddy and I want to try to care for him the best I can.
But now I feel bad for my best friends betta. She's had that thing for years and she's kept it in a bowl and barely ever cleans it/feeds it. 8[ It's awful! Next time I go over there he's getting a cleaning.


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

Katlyn023 said:


> But now I feel bad for my best friends betta. She's had that thing for years and she's kept it in a bowl and barely ever cleans it/feeds it. 8[ It's awful! Next time I go over there he's getting a cleaning.


Years??? With that kind of treatment? She is SOOOO lucky, unlike me. I have had bettas that got the best of care and treatment and died on me in less than a week! =[ I mean they where sick to begin with, but still... WOW..

Anywho, i know this can be a touchy subject for people, but IMO, i feel you can not compare a betta to a dog or cat. Now i am not taking away from a betta and i love bettas. But, IME, i still get choked up thinking about my dog i had for 15 yrs that was put to sleep almost 2 yrs ago. But, thinking of all the bettas i have lost in the past, especially losing my 4 girls at the same time...well sure, it bummed me out, but does not sting. I mean you cant do most of the things with a betta as you can with a dog or cat, not much comparison. I think that's why people use that saying "just a fish" or my least favorite especially with hermit carbs ( which IMO and IME have the same crappy treatment at petco and petsmart IF not worse =[ ) "throw away pets" I know this is a touchy area for those who really love animals, but hey, just my opinion =]


----------



## Katlyn023 (Apr 3, 2010)

DarthMaul said:


> Years??? With that kind of treatment? She is SOOOO lucky, unlike me. I have had bettas that got the best of care and treatment and died on me in less than a week! =[ I mean they where sick to begin with, but still... WOW..
> 
> Anywho, i know this can be a touchy subject for people, but IMO, i feel you can not compare a betta to a dog or cat. Now i am not taking away from a betta and i love bettas. But, IME, i still get choked up thinking about my dog i had for 15 yrs that was put to sleep almost 2 yrs ago. But, thinking of all the bettas i have lost in the past, especially losing my 4 girls at the same time...well sure, it bummed me out, but does not sting. I mean you cant do most of the things with a betta as you can with a dog or cat, not much comparison. I think that's why people use that saying "just a fish" or my least favorite especially with hermit carbs ( which IMO and IME have the same crappy treatment at petco and petsmart IF not worse =[ ) "throw away pets" I know this is a touchy area for those who really love animals, but hey, just my opinion =]


Well speak of the devil my little guy just died. :'( Gah.


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

UHmmm why did you quote my post and say "speak of the devil".... that's not nice and sorry for your loss


----------



## Katlyn023 (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh that's what we say over here....it's just a saying.


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

you quote peoples comments and then call them devils?? hmm interesting, ok...


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

My Mom's boyfriend always says "Why not just flush *IT*, medicine costs as much as a new fish."
..................... It's very upsetting, I'd much rather nurse 'em back to health..


----------



## Katlyn023 (Apr 3, 2010)

DarthMaul said:


> you quote peoples comments and then call them devils?? hmm interesting, ok...



http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/speak-of-the-devil.html

:|


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lets get back on topic, please.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Always happens to me too :roll: I hate when my mom and/or people around me tell me "It's just a fish." Although I have one friend (who might be reading this comment too) who understands like we do  So we go out on fish shopping trips together! Through her I've had to lie to my mom so many times about where I'm getting all this fish stuff :checkedout:"


----------



## CataclysmKitten (Mar 20, 2010)

I get told it's just a fish, or it's just meat (cause i'm a vegetarian)
I could never eat a fish or animal, it would drive me insane, and probably make me really sick. Supposedly you lose your enzymes to digest meat after a while, I wish I could quote the source. 
I cried very hard when Nemo and Illidan died. Life means so much to me in these animals. Except I want to bonk Feeshee on the head right now because he's trying to eat frog food. 
Naw, i'd never hurt an animal. I'm even weird with bugs, they have to be in a cup and thrown outside rather then squished and killed.
That's my two cents on all of this.


----------

